# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Kurth's Bridge

## Meshon

Having another go at an isometric map. I'm not totally sure the location warranted it but I wanted to get some more practice on this style. I'm working with a couple of folks to put together a few encounters/short adventures which we will release hopefully in the next couple of months. That means that this map will be published at some point, though it is totally fine if you decide you have a personal use for it. I'm certainly game to hear suggestions; this is one of those maps that I just had to take a break from for awhile because it wasn't getting any better, just less appealing!

Here's Kurth's Bridge. Kurth is the leader of a small group of bandits who collect tolls from travelers. 

cheers,
Meshon

_Edit: I made this with Illustrator, which is why there isn't any subtle shading. It's like I'm afraid of Photoshop or something..._

----------


## Chick

That's a really nice drawing  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

It look really good  :Smile:

----------


## Meshon

Thanks! I have to admit I am really disturbed by the scroll and legend right now. It just looks all wrong. If anything needs to change on this map that will probably be my first step.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Larb

It looks good I think. I'm equally scared of illustrator. Sometimes I'll cheat and do things in photoshop before using the live trace feature. =P

----------


## Azélor

The tree just north of the bridge look strange. The higher parts of the cones are larger than the lower parts of those above them. Maybe it's just me, but I think they look misplaced.

----------


## Meshon

Oh, _that_ tree? Yeah one of the bandits got bored and started cutting it up and then tried to put it back together in a hurry so that Kurth wouldn't notice when he got back with supper.

So yes, thanks for pointing that out, I think it totally looks like someone just stacked it up and ran off.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## a.coldyham

> Oh, _that_ tree? Yeah one of the bandits got bored and started cutting it up and then tried to put it back together in a hurry so that Kurth wouldn't notice when he got back with supper.
> 
> So yes, thanks for pointing that out, I think it totally looks like someone just stacked it up and ran off.
> 
> cheers,
> Meshon


DM improvisation at work  :Smile:

----------


## Meshon

Well Kurth came down pretty hard on the bored bandit for disturbing the local flora. Turns out Kurth loves his trees. A complete sociopath, but trees aren't people. So the bandit spent some time with a barrel of blessed water and a magic pinecone and managed to rectify the damage. At least a little. You can judge for yourself.

Oh, and the collaboration through which this will be published (web site launch coming... soon?) finally has a name: Last Torch. I'll post maps for our adventures as they get close to completion. Here's an update of Kurth's bridge, with a fixed-up tree and another go at the key.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Ilanthar

Great job Meshon! The details on the bridge are amazing. Two (minor) nitpicks : the ladder would be better with lines to frame it (as you did for the rest) and I'm not completely convinced by the way the bridge joins the cliff on the left side. But I have absolutely no idea how you could improve that...
Oh, and nice bow  :Smile: !

----------


## woekan

Pretty! Very clean work. I like that you work in illustrator, i do too sometimes. I love isometric maps.

----------


## Meshon

> Pretty! Very clean work. I like that you work in illustrator, i do too sometimes. I love isometric maps.


Yeah, I really like vectors! It's interesting to figure out what can be achieved without pixels. The upside is that I can really manipulate the heck out of lines, down to a very fine level. The downside is that I can really manipulate the heck out of lines, down to a very fine level  :Wink: 



> Great job Meshon! The details on the bridge are amazing. Two (minor) nitpicks : the ladder would be better with lines to frame it (as you did for the rest) and I'm not completely convinced by the way the bridge joins the cliff on the left side. But I have absolutely no idea how you could improve that...
> Oh, and nice bow !


That's a good call on the ladder and... yeah, that north side has been bugging me since the beginning. I will definitely try to figure out a way to make it look more convincing before this thing is done. Thanks for the feedback!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Meshon

Well, I'm still struggling with how to deal with the cliff faces. I think I need to let them be firmly in the background. I gave the ladder a bit more definition, as suggested, and messed with the point that the supports contact the rock, which looked really contrived before. Thanks for the feedback!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Ilanthar

The ladder looks great now! And I think the bridge left connection to the rock looks better too.

----------


## - Max -

> Well, I'm still struggling with how to deal with the cliff faces. I think I need to let them be firmly in the background. I gave the ladder a bit more definition, as suggested, and messed with the point that the supports contact the rock, which looked really contrived before. Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> cheers,
> Meshon


I would go with a couple of vertical lines to clearly show the cliff shaded face.

----------


## arsheesh

Ooh this is looking quite nice!  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Meshon

Well the cliffs are a little better. I see what you mean - Max - they needed a little more definition. 

I think this might be close to done. As my favourite prof said to me once (in an authoritative Scottish brogue), "An essay is never completed, only abandoned at a reasonable point." I think the same holds true for maps!

And thanks Arsheesh! I lose perspective after awhile!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Ilanthar

Yep, Max's good advice was good! The cliff side looks fine now.

----------


## Abu Lafia

I'm always fascinated, what a bit of light and dark grey can achieve.  :Smile:  Really nice and clear encounter map! Is there a chance that you'll upload a version without the shields? I'll surely use this map sooner or later... btw.: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow? XD

----------


## ChickPea

Looking good!

----------


## Bogie

Nice work,  a very good iso view.

----------


## Meshon

> I'm always fascinated, what a bit of light and dark grey can achieve.  Really nice and clear encounter map! Is there a chance that you'll upload a version without the shields? I'll surely use this map sooner or later... btw.: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow? XD


Mostly I've just got two empty halves of coconuts and I'm banging them together.

As requested, two versions to customize. One without the numbers and one without the parchment for the key.

cheers,
Meshon

_Edit: Just a note, this map does have a mini-adventure that goes a long with it, but it isn't publicly available yet so feel free to use this map for your games if you should have a spot for it._

----------


## Abu Lafia

Thanks a lot Sir Meshon!  :Wink:  Sorry, i forgot to add the "..if it's ok with you?" and didn't mean it as a "request". Just for clarification: I'd love to use the map how it is as a "encounter map" in a rpg session, not for ruining your lovely work by dilettantish "customization" of my own  :Wink: . Ofc i'd love to buy this if its finished. I remember stumbling over the link you posted for these maps+adventures you make, but i can't find it anymore...

----------


## Meshon

Oh gosh, no, whenever someone here asks if they can use one of my maps I'm totally pleased. I post them here in hopes that other people can have fun with them too. And really, I'm extremely fussy with my layers so to "customize" this map was a matter of a few clicks. I'm more than happy to do it.

None of our scenarios are available publicly yet, so you didn't miss a link. We've been writing encounters and short scenarios with 5E in mind but, as there is no official license yet, we need to figure out if we can use the OGL to do what we want. Right now the three of us are working on building a small library of content before we officially launch Last Torch. And for the first while we aren't going to sell anything, it will be free. We want to get some more experience under our belts first.

Thanks for your kind words!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Neyjour

Wonderful job on this one!  Looks fantastic!   :Very Happy:

----------


## sensimelon

Nice drawing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## arsheesh

I really like how this is turning out Meshan.  Your lines are very clean and crisp.  Great work so far.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

